# spanish mackeral



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

how do you catch spanish mackeral of the bob sykes


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

With a long shank hook some 40lb mono and a live LY..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

flylined live lys on some heavy mono or any kinda of fast moving shiny lure like a gotcha or spoon


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

cotcha lure for sight-fishing or live LY's rigged weightless...good luck


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

1/2 oz diamond jig


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

where do you hook them?


----------



## ashtindd (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive used gotchas and LYs but your best bet is a spoon. Get bout a 8 foot 50lb flurocarbon leader with a 2oz egg wait at top with spoon tied at bottom. Can only under cand cast it though. Just let it sink to tha bottom then reel fast as u can.


----------



## ashtindd (Mar 28, 2010)

Lys work really well and so do gotchas but my favorite is a spoon. You need a 8ft flurocarbon leader with a 2oz egg weight at top of the swivel with the spoon at bottom. You can only underhand cast tho. Let it sink to the bottom then reel in fast as you can. Works great on the spanish especially in tha spring.


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance here but what does LY stand for?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

it's just a type of baitfish


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

Alewife.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bmitch15 (28/09/2009)*how do you catch spanish mackeral of the bob sykes


I will be home in July and if you like I will show you how to catch as many as you like....But in the meantime som eone said LY's with a long shank hook with 40 pound leader....That's the way to go...Just free line


----------

